# Working in hospitals in Thessaloniki



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everyone
Me and my family are hoping to relocate to thessaloniki in the next few months.
I have a job already lined up but am hoping my husband can also get some work
He's worked for the NHS for ten years in theatres and I'm wondering if he might have any chance of finding a job in a hospital in thessaloniki?
Does anyone have any experience of working in the hospitals or know how to get in there? Is it all about who you know or do they advertise jobs??
Many thanks for any information
Caroline


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Caroline. The first thing I would do if I was your husband, is to go sign up at the unemployment office, which is called ΟΑΕΔ. They would might know of some openings that they have in their database. If they don't at the time, by having him signed up there, they will be able to give him a call when something comes in. They will give him an unemployment card, which shows that he is actively looking for work. After he gets his card, he will need to go there every 3 months to renew it. That shows them that he is still looking for work.

Second, Thessaloniki is a big city, so I'm sure they might have some employment agencies that he can also contact. And if I were him, I would also look in the phone book to get a list of all the hospitals and go to them to give them a resume.


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for your response
After reading all the posts I'm starting to think moving to Greece might not be a great plan as everyone else seems to be leaving!
I think I'm most worried for my son who is 7 as lots of people have mentioned that children find Greek children to be unfriendly, I would hate to move and ruin his life!


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I think nowadays, it is less about who you know with healthcare (although it still helps) check out hospital web sites - (I'm sure my spelling is really bad here) Hypoctatio and Ahepa are big Saloniki hospitals with web sites. One problem getting in (my sister in law and a few of my students are doctors, they might be exaggerating the problem) is that inexperienced young newly qualified doctors "volunteer" to gain experience. I am lead to believe this is not the case in private clinics - of which there are many, so your husband might have more look there.
You said he has lots of theater experience, if you research where is the best private clinic to get the operation he is most familiar with, that's probably a good place to start. 
Good luck!


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm from the United States, and the children here seem just like the children back in the United States. I'm sorry to hear about your decision. I'm not sure what posts you've read to change your mind within an hour, from being enthused and ready to move here, to completely cancelling all your plans, just because of some posts you've read. Especially since you seem to have been planning this for a long time, since you've been a member on this forum for 5 years.

But anyhow, whether you decide to move here or not, I hope the information I have given is helpful.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I totally agree with Angelok. I can't imagine what experience people have had to describe Greek children as unfriendly. I've spent over 10 years in Greek schools, and of the many adjectives I might use, unfriendly is not one! Generally, I find them more child like - in a good way, innocent. Helpful and respectful, and even in poor areas, bullying is extremely rare with parents getting involved straight away. 
I have heard a small rise in some racist attitudes, due to politics- and never aimed at Brits.
A helpful comparison would be my sisters move about 2 years ago from Greece to UK with a 6 and 10 year old. She was fully aware of the differences, and as a result moved to a tiny village in order to give the kids a chance to toughen up.
As for your other reasons - they may all be valid, moving a kid is a big decision. If you can manage a trial run, there are a few American schools around.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*

I totally agree with the other forum members,why do you give up?I believe Greek children are happy children and well brought up and what a chance to live in another culture and learn the Greek language which is wonderful.As for your husband and work,the way the health system is going here most of the care will be taken over by private hospitals and clinics with EOPY footing the bill,the government want to off load by contracting out and as so many medical people are leaving that gives your husband a fair chance of finding a position,especially with so much experience.The private hospitals will be his best bet.Your children will grow up in a much safer environment,Greek people love children and as you have a job lined up which is half the battle I would definately say.....go for it....and think how much less you would have to pay for a house if you wanted to buy later on compared to the UK.Get cracking with the Greek language,good luck


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Concertina also hit on another good point. This is a great opportunity to buy a house or a used car. I bought a used car when I arrived here for 1,800 Euro. It's almost a brand new car. It was an extremely good deal. I would never have found a car like that for that price back in the U.S. And I live in a small town. There's even greater deals to be found in Thessaloniki and Athens.

And house/apartment prices have also drastically dropped due to the recession. But those prices on homes and used cars will skyrocket back up once the economy gets better. Which I believe it will soon. The government is finally starting to put new laws into effect to help businesses, which is 20 years over due. This recession is actually a blessing in disguise. It's forcing the government to finally overhaul the economy. I believe this is the best opportunity to come to live in Greece. That's my opinion though.


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow what positive replies! 
i'm so grateful to hear good things as all I seem to have read are negative things about how everyone is leaving and no-one would be crazy enough to move there, I've dreamed of coming back to Greece for years after leaving in 2004 so now all the great comments have made it seem more possible! 
I think my concerns for my children are just a natural worry about moving anywhere with children and actually my son can't wait to move and says 'don't worry mummy i'll learn the language' bless him...
We hope to move back to Greece in May dependent on getting everything sorted and on the way there will no doubt be many ups and downs
I've never lived in the North of Greece before as we always lived in Volos and Islands so Thessaloniki should be a great new challenge and I hope to meet anyone living locally for a coffee/tsipouro etc...


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

I totally agree with Concertina. We moved here from the UK (originally from Australia but of Greek background) in August and have been looking for work since. While obviously a very difficult time in Greece from an economic point of view ( and for us) the move has been fantastic for my children. I have never seen my 3 year old happier. She goes to a private nursery and runs to the bus each morning. She loves just walking down the street as is greeted by everyone (even during a tantrum!) We are just outside Thessaloniki - but once we have work hope to move to Thessaloniki (being very positive) - when I do - will be happy to catch up.... When we do - will send my daughter to Greek College Ιδιωτικά Εκπαιδευτήρια - Ελληνικό Κολλέγιο Θεσσαλονίκης - has fantastic reviews from my friends (expats from Brazil) who rave about it. I have found nursery's and schools much better than those in the UK. Greeks LOVE children, and Thessaloniki is lovely - as are the people. If I had a job there - I would be there in a heartbeat. Good luck.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*

Great to hear how happy you are with Greece WriteOn,keep us updated from time to time.I do think its important to get the children straight in at the deep end with the language,their brains are like sponges at that age,they learn so quickly and knowing the language of ones new country is the key to feeling integrated and to making friends.good luck to you all.


----------

